# Official Birthday Bombing Thread (October)



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello Puffers,

Here at Puff we a pretty tight knit group. We chat, we banter, get to know each other quite well. One thing I never see enough of on here though is "Happy Birthday!" How can we let such a joyous thing slip through the cracks here on Puff? I say we can't, so with that in mind I present the&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; 
*
OFFICIAL BIRTHDAY BOMB THREAD (OCTOBER 2012)* :boom:

*Here are the rules: *

*1. IF your birthday is in October, Post up your name, birth date and how old you will be (you can be vague if your weird about it but do expect us to make fun of you).*

*2. Make sure you have your wish list, and address updated in your profile (and please have a visible address).

3. ONLY post your info here if you are okay with accepting bombs/gifts from fellow BOTL/SOTL. We don't want to start any domestic disturbances here or get anyone kicked out of their parent's houses because their mailbox got blown up...which brings me to the NEXT rule.

4. Reinforce your Mailbox as you might just (by the kindness of strangers) be blown the $%*# up by fellow Puffers. *

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Pretty simple right? Now, keep in mind that posting your birthday here is *NOT* a guarantee that you will get a gift. All gifts sent by anyone are strictly voluntary, are considered just that&#8230;.a GIFT and retaliation is not required.

It's a *BIRTHDAY* gift people. You don't give your friend a birthday gift and expect one in return the same day do you? Same concept applies here.

As birthdays stack up, I will get the birthdays listed in chronological order and re-post them so it stays near the top of the thread.

*WILDCARD OPTION: *

As with all things on Puff, people like having a little fun with fellow puffers. IF you happen to know someone's birthday and want to include it here without their knowledge, feel free to do so. Unless that person comes to me VIA PM and asks for it to be removed, it will stay on this list.

*HOLIDAY OPTION*:
Given that this is OCTOBER and Halloween is afoot, I figure if you are going to send a gift, it might as well include something Halloween themed!! Hard candy, masks, vampire teeth and other gag gifts are viable options but please stay away from anything that can MELT or BREAK and thereby RUIN the gifts you send.

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: New members are certainly welcome to submit their names for this; however, new members without access to addresses in profiles should not attempt to acquire them in order to send birthday gifts. You must be active in the forum for at least 90 days before getting permission to view these addresses, so please wait. *

*IMPORTANT NOTICE (PART DEUX): Please only post your birthday information here so that we can keep this post clean and easy to read for other members. Any gifts received should be posted in the bombing section of the site. Please include pictures and details about your gifts as people love to see that stuff! *

*This list is for the month of October 2012*

1.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

*This list is for the month of October 2012*
 NameAgeBirthdateUS2China 3310/23 TonyM 2810/4


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

My birthday was in august you thoughtless bugger! ound: 

Happy birthday to all celebrating this month & may there be many more.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

*This list is for the month of October 2012* NameAgeBirthdateUS2China3310/23 TonyM2810/4

Next time Tashaz, next time brother!


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

29 on oct 2nd!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

*This list is for the month of October 2012*
 NameAgeBirthdateJoe T2910/2TonyM 2810/4US2China 3310/23 

PS...HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOE T!!!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

October 26. I'll be thirty-freaking-five.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Shuckins is Oct 23... dont tell him I said anything :bolt:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

27 on the 31st. Yep, I'm a devil child born on Halloween.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

October 10 here - fifty-sumpthin


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting everyone! Keep em coming!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

*This list is for the month of October 2012*
 Name
AgeBirthdateJoe T2910/2TonyM 2810/4FWTX50ish10/10US2China 3310/23TommyTree3510/26


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This list is for the month of October 2012 NameAgeBirthdateJoe T2910/2TonyM 2810/4FWTX50ish10/10Kapathy??10/15US2China 3310/23TommyTree3510/26


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Well, my first year of not being a teenager is coming up... I'll be 20 on October 19th. Maybe sometime soon, someone younger than me will get on Puff! Haha


----------



## BenBrad (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm a day younger than you Joey. I turn 20 on the 20th


----------



## blaled (Sep 14, 2012)

For some reason I don't like to post on these kind of things.... BUT this is different as I will be turning the big 21 this Sunday. To the two guys turning 20, good luck getting through this last year, it really is hell! Haha

Happy birth month fellas


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Shuckins is Oct 23... dont tell him I said anything :bolt:





meatcake said:


> This list is for the month of October 2012 NameAgeBirthdateJoe T2910/2TonyM 2810/4FWTX50ish10/10Kapathy??10/15US2China 3310/23TommyTree3510/26


Afraid to add him to the list? I understand.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

socalocmatt said:


> Afraid to add him to the list? I understand.


Somehow I didn't make the list either.


----------



## the_dark_knight (Aug 25, 2012)

I am also an October birthday (13th). Turning the big 20. Finally!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

*This list is for the month of October 2012*
 *Name
**Age**Birthdate*Joe T2910/2TonyM 2810/4Blaled2010/7FWTX50ish10/10Kapathy??10/15Jobes20072010/19BenBrad2010/20US2China 3310/23Shuckins ??10/23TommyTree3510/26Huskers2710/31

Wasn't afraid, just busy with work, its updated now!


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't add your name to the list... This is an evil meatcake plan to pummel poor unsuspecting botl/sotl! Happy bday wishes to all the October puffers!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

There I am............Anyone want to place a friendly wager that I will have the latest October birthday?:madgrin:


----------



## the_dark_knight (Aug 25, 2012)

Not updated quite yet! I'm still floatin' around... Reminds me of middle school when I would always get picked last for dodgeball...haha:boohoo:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

*This list is for the month of October 2012* NameAgeBirthdateJoe T2910/2TonyM 2810/4Blaled2010/7FWTX50ish10/10the_dark_knight2010/13 Kapathy??10/15Jobes20072010/19BenBrad2010/20US2China 3310/23Shuckins ??10/23TommyTree3510/26Huskers2710/31


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Shuckins is Oct 23... dont tell him I said anything :bolt:


you're a brave man, Matt....stupid, but brave


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Woah Woah Woah who put my name on the list? Besides my birthday is december 42, as I told you in vherf.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> Woah Woah Woah who put my name on the list?


I dunno, but the fact that it's there is hilarious:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

That's right make me the FOG you sonsobitches!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

*This list is for the month of October 2012* NameAgeBirthdateJoe T2910/2TonyM2810/4Blaled2010/7FWTX50ish10/10the_dark_knight2010/13 Kapathy??10/15Jobes20072010/19BenBrad2010/20US2China3310/23Shuckins??10/23TommyTree3510/26Huskers2710/31


----------



## blaled (Sep 14, 2012)

Today's my 21 birthday and when I woke up this morning I felt like:woohoo::beerchug:

but then I soon remembered that Liquor stores in Texas are closed on Sunday and soon felt like:frusty:

Oh well, I'll have to smoke a bunch of cigars to satisfy. :ss


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

how does someone possibly forget that liquor stores are closed on a Sunday in their state?

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, he just turned 21..he can go to a bud's house and birthday mooch off of him...that's what birthdays are for"

Happy Birthday, Blake


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This list is for the month of October 2012 NameAgeBirthdateJoe T2910/2TonyM 2810/4Blaled2010/7FWTX50ish10/10the_dark_knight2010/13 Kapathy??10/15Jobes20072010/19BenBrad2010/20US2China 3310/23Shuckins ??10/23TommyTree3510/26Huskers2710/31


*Happy Birthday Blaled, sorry about the lack of booze! Hope you still have a good one!*


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

So have seen a few Birthday Bombs drop but not a lot, Happy birthday tomorrow Tommy Tree!!


----------

